#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-20
<fabbione> shinmen: ubuntu-desktop will be fixed today.
<fabbione> shinmen: the U80 is not mine.. it was installed from remote..
<fabbione> hald is weird.. we will need to understand why it fails. it looks like a GFX missing issue.. here all the machiens are headless
<shinmen> fabbione: Anything I can do to help? Running my U80 in the serial console or something?
<fabbione> shinmen: we found the bug
<fabbione> the fix is already in the archive
<fabbione> thanks
<shinmen> Oh cool.
<shinmen> fabbione: Shure. Feel free to put me work as is I was in your payroll :)
<fabbione> shinmen: my house need paintaing and cleaning..
<fabbione> ;)
<fabbione> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/sparc/TODO?action=show
<fabbione> you can start there
* shinmen checks the "get drunk" part
#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-25
<shinmen> fabbione: BTW, I haven't writen about the sound bug in the Sun Blade 100, because a friend of mine says it works in 2.6.3, so I wanna check it out before I complain about it.
#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-26
<shinmen> FYI, the sparc64 kernel description tells to use LILO for making boot floppies :)
#ubuntu-ports 2008-03-21
* lamont changed the topic of #ubuntu-ports to:  hppa, ia64 or new ports discussion goes here | hppa status: live in hardy
<lamont> talk about ancient topics...
